# EVO Mongolian style grill is awesome!!



## Kingdaddy

I have always been a cooking enthusiast or “Foodie”, but until recently I was never so into it to the point of discussing it on a forum.  What changed all of that was a recent purchase of a Mongolian style flat top grill called the EVO.  At first I thought is was just a griddle so I passed it up and continued to mull over getting either a Big Green Egg or the top-O-Line Hasty Bake. But I kept coming back to the EVO even though the salesman didn’t really push it, he was trying to sell me the Hasty Bake and claimed it was the grill of choice by many top 4 and 5 star restaurants because of the ability to control the heat so well from lifting the fire box closer or further away from the cooking surface.  He also explained how cooking over a gas grill with direct heat and flame was the worst possible method as he claimed that LP Gas has a lot of water in it and will just boil and grey the meat.  Then he said something that rang true from my previous experiences, he claimed that the best way to cook a steak was to pan sear it on a stove top (dry heat) and then finish it in a oven.  I’ve tried this method before and had the best lamb rib chops I have ever had so it got me thinking about the EVO grill which was designed to do just that with the help of some metal grates and cooking domes.

  Anyway to make a long story short I went for the EVO even though it cost an arm and a leg and thought I would just add a BGE at a later date to complete my outdoor kitchen as the EVO doesn’t slow cook as efficiently as the BGE.  However what I didn’t realize is how the EVO changed the way and what I cook, is has been the best large purchase I have ever made to date, I use it 3-4 times a week and for over 2 months haven had or needed to cook inside even once, not even to boil a pot of water since it can be done on the EVO.  Best of all, it will do everything from Pizza to Steak to Breakfast and the large cooking area and all around access allows you to do many things at once at many different temperatures.  Two heat zones from two independent burners and the use of risers and domes allow you to sear then bake/broil a steak while vegetables and other sides cook directly on the top, you can steam, boil, braze sauté, and stir fry, technically there in nothing you cant do although I will still have a charcoal grill for slow cooking and for other occasions when I need to use both for large gatherings.


----------



## sattie

Wow... that looks great!  What fuel is used to heat this thing?


----------



## plumies

OMGosh, that looks awesome! Looks like a propane tank on the bottom? Drat, now I'll have to check it out.

_Edit: Wow!  You can get this in a cooktop! Hmm, I might have to investigate this more seriously now._


----------



## Kingdaddy

LP or Natural gass, mine is set up for LP so its portable.  Many professional caterers and resorts use this for open presentation style cooking, its very populer among its users.  This thing will get to 750° in 8 min and sear the heck out of anything, then just push it to the cooler zone for final cooking.


----------



## quicksilver

That looks dynamite. I love breakfast cooked outdoors.
Much fun and good eats. Thanks for sharing.

Oh and welcome to the forum.


----------



## GrillingFool

I want one!


----------



## buckytom

do i have to stand in line, side-stepping every once in a while to get my food?


----------



## Katie H

Wow!  What an amazing piece of equipment.  I can hear folks panting and drooling to get one of their own.


----------



## buckytom

TSsss,  


TSsss,  


TSsss 




(people drooling over it )


----------



## Katie H

buckytom said:


> TSsss,
> 
> 
> TSsss,
> 
> 
> TSsss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (people drooling over it )




Good one, bucky.  Let us know when you get yours.


----------



## Kingdaddy

There 3K, so dont get too excited. However IMO, its worth every penny even if I will be paying on it for several months.


----------



## Andy M.

Am I missing something or is this just an expensive gas fired griddle?


----------



## Kingdaddy

Andy M. said:


> Am I missing something or is this just an expensive gas fired griddle?


 
It is similar but with some important differences.

Griddles have their heating elements in a linier fashion so there are a lot of uneven temperatures throughout the plate, the EVO has two Circular burners in a concentric setting for more even heat distribution and better dual zone heat control right to the edge.  In addition, the cook top is slightly domed and is made of very thick nickel plated carbon steel so it is very efficient and has better grease runoff.  You use the same technique as cooking on a griddle with the possible addition of using the risers and domes though.

Anyway if the proper techniques are used with the riser grates and domes you can do may things at the same time and you can achieve a much better sear then a conventional grated grill that only contacts a portion of the meat surface.  It is very easy to achieve the Mallard effect with this type of cook top.  Also two to four cooks can work on this at a time which is why they probably use them so much for large groups in the professional industry.  I’ve read claims that one EVO 30” cart with one chef can feed 150 people.  I did a cookout for 15 people recently and it was the easiest time I have ever had with a moderate group and nearly everyone wanted to be around it while the food was being cooked, I’ve never had many people wanting to stand around my side firebox smoker grill for a cookout.

The best part in my experience so far is the versatility and the taste, Fajitas and Phili cheese-steak sandwiches are so easy and taste better then I have ever had on this thing and it is very east to control and handle the food.  I did a seared Ahi tuna steak that was awesome on this thing first try.  Pizza is a snap and perfectly cooked with a crispy bottom by putting it in the middle and leaving the center burner on Low and the outer burner on Medium with the big top on.  For a smoky flavor just toss some wood chips right on the top next to the food you want to smoke and cover it with a dome, that way the rest of the veggies and bread don’t get the same intense smoky flavor.


----------



## Andy M.

What about stuff that isn't flat like a chicken or ribs.


----------



## sattie

All I can say is that I want one..... but it is soooo dang hot outside, I can't see myself hovering over this thing at the moment.  Dude, I just realized you are in Fort Worth... I'm commin over!


----------



## bowlingshirt

Kingdaddy said:


> This thing will get to 750°


 
Hot enough outside as it is...I don't think I want to stand over a 750 degree griddle.  Enjoy your new toy.


----------



## Kingdaddy

Andy M. said:


> What about stuff that isn't flat like a chicken or ribs.


 


Ribs can cook quite well on a rib rack, but at the prices of LP gas I’m not sure I would want to do anything that takes more then about an hour and a half.  As for a whole chicken, you could still do it on a beer can stand but I would use my Weber Kettle to be perfectly honest as lump charcoal is pretty cheep and I prefer to use “Charsear” rub from World Market on the chicken and nearly burn the skin with the bird on the same rack as the coals then move it up to the top and indirect cook it for the rest of the duration.  As I said in the opening post, this is not a replacement for a charcoal slow cooker but it will allow you to cook things you would probably never think of trying on a traditional grated grill. To me the perfect outdoor kitchen would include one EVO, an extra large Green Egg and a two burner stove top with a huge wet-bar and refrigerator/ice maker.

And maybe one of those outdoor blender attachments for mango margaritas.

Then there would be nothing you couldnt cook perfectly.


----------



## NAchef

That is awesome!!!!

I was just thinking yesterday that I wanted something similar to cook mogolian BBQ.


Looks like I have something else to save my pennies for, looks exactly what I want!


----------



## Kingdaddy

Ribeye, Yellowfin Tuna, Potatoes, Mushrooms. Bread and Broccoli steaming under the dome all at the same time.


----------



## Kingdaddy

Here is a good view of the burners.
 
Pretty simple configuration.  Strange that no one made a  circular burner flat top before.


----------



## Andy M.

Kingdaddy, how long have you been selling these?


----------



## Kingdaddy

I don’t sell anything, I thought this was a forum where you could talk about gear and cooking techniques and get feedback and other opinions.


Sorry if I offended anyone, if my posts are not welcome then you can delete or do whatever you like, I’m just a visitor looking for a place to talk about cooking outdoors.


----------



## Katie H

Thanks, Kingdaddy.  Sometimes we're inundated by folks who are intent on "selling" us on their stuff.  Please don't be offended.


----------



## Andy M.

Kingdaddy said:


> I don’t sell anything, I thought this was a forum where you could talk about gear and cooking techniques and get feedback and other opinions.
> 
> 
> Sorry if I offended anyone, if my posts are not welcome then you can delete or do whatever you like, I’m just a visitor looking for a place to talk about cooking outdoors.


 

No ofense here.  I was just taken by the glowing terms you used to talk about your griddle.  You sounded like a salesman.  The comment was made witha smile on my face.


----------



## candelbc

Wow, I definitely want one of these.. When I worked at the Korean Restaurant, we used a 4 foot professional version of something just like this.. I would give anything to have one at home!

I guess I've got some work to convince my wife. But, I will prevail!


----------



## Kingdaddy

candelbc said:


> Wow, I definitely want one of these.. When I worked at the Korean Restaurant, we used a 4 foot professional version of something just like this.. I would give anything to have one at home!
> 
> I guess I've got some work to convince my wife. But, I will prevail!


 
One of the things me and my girlfriend really liked about it was that we can both cook on it at the same time which is a lot of fun.

Its also great for big cookouts, if you have a charcoal grill then you can get both of them going and move meat between the two to get the effect you want or use one grill as a warmer or smoker.  I’m a big fan of multiple grills now that I have two, all I need to do is add a BGE and I will be set.


----------



## quicksilver

I'll be oveer for stuff on post #11, at 6, Thank you very much.


*OH, TO WIN THE LOTTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## candelbc

Kingdaddy said:


> One of the things me and my girlfriend really liked about it was that we can both cook on it at the same time which is a lot of fun.
> 
> Its also great for big cookouts, if you have a charcoal grill then you can get both of them going and move meat between the two to get the effect you want or use one grill as a warmer or smoker. I’m a big fan of multiple grills now that I have two, all I need to do is add a BGE and I will be set.


 
I can see that. I miss a good zone cooking environment. I try to set it up on my big charcoal grill, but it's not the same! It would be nice to have an outdoor version of what I am used to, without having the pay for a big fancy overhead exhaust hood. Otherwise, I'd have one in my house!

I gotta get one!


----------



## Maverick2272

Looks pretty cool, I would have a blast with it I am sure!


----------



## Kingdaddy

Pizza, phili cheese steaks and a nice steak dinner with a red wine sauce was on for the weekend.


----------



## quicksilver

Oh you are just the DEVIL in disguise, aren't you?

Everything looks so good. I bet your neighbors have become your best friends!!!​


----------



## candelbc

Do you mind me asking how much you paid? I couldn't find anything on the web site that indicated a cost.. I am seriously considering getting one of these! Especially after looking at all of the great food... 

If I were to buy something like this, I would certainly be building a roof over it so I could use it all year around.. I might even consider bringing in a natural gas line... 
-Brad


----------



## Andy M.

candelbc said:


> Do you mind me asking how much you paid? I couldn't find anything on the web site that indicated a cost.. I am seriously considering getting one of these! Especially after looking at all of the great food...
> 
> If I were to buy something like this, I would certainly be building a roof over it so I could use it all year around.. I might even consider bringing in a natural gas line...
> -Brad


 

I think the OP posted a price of $3,000. in an early post.


----------



## Kingdaddy

Yes, tax and all out the door was $3250 and you can use it in a covered patio since there is no open flame.


----------



## NAchef

What is the surface made of?  Stainless steel, castiron? Also how thick?

Thanks


----------



## Kingdaddy

NAchef said:


> What is the surface made of? Stainless steel, castiron? Also how thick?
> 
> Thanks


 
The cook top is 1/4" thick nickel plated carbon steel and you season it just like a cast iron skillet. Everything else is Stainless Steel. Its also very efficient, I can go several weeks on a single 20lb LP Gas bottle and I cook about 4 days a week on the thing, sometimes 2-3 times a day since breakfast is so easy on this.

However I will say that cleanup is a bit more work then any other type of grill as all the fond and grease is left behind since there is no open flame to evaporate it. But this is a mixed blessing as I scrape the fond from steak or veggies off the top and put it in a sauté pan for making sauces.


----------



## Andy M.

There may be no visible flame but the griddle is heated by burning propane.   That being the case, this should always be used in an open area with full ventilation as you would a gas grill.


----------



## Kingdaddy

True, but you can use it in a covered patio with a low roof unlike an open flame grill that can have severe flame ups and catch things on fire.
 
  I used my EVO under a covered outdoor patio with a very low roof and would never do this with any open flame grill.  As you stated, with any LP Gas grill ventilation is key, although I’m not sure why that is true for LP Gas and not Natural Gas which this thing can also run on.


----------



## Andy M.

LP gas (propane), and natural gas (methane), burns with combustion by-products of water and carbon dioxide.  Incomplete combustion results in carbon monoxide as a by-product.

As both carbon dioxide and monoxide are heavier than air, they can settle at floor level in an inadequately ventilated space and displace air with adequate oxygen to sustain life.


----------



## Kingdaddy

Andy M. said:


> LP gas (propane), and natural gas (methane), burns with combustion by-products of water and carbon dioxide. Incomplete combustion results in carbon monoxide as a by-product.
> 
> As both carbon dioxide and monoxide are heavier than air, they can settle at floor level in an inadequately ventilated space and displace air with adequate oxygen to sustain life.


 
Understood, so why can't this be an indoor grill, I have a gas stove inside that uses natural gas, whats the difference?


----------



## candelbc

Ouch... $3200 is just a little too high for my tastes.. A lot too high in fact... 

Oh well.. I'll have to dream about them until the Lottery bug strikes.. Only problem is that I don't buy the ticket. So, for now, no outdoor mongolian grill for me.


----------



## Kingdaddy

Yea, it was a bit steep for me as well, I wasn’t planning on spending more then 1K at first, then I saw the Weber Summit S-670 at 2K and it was the most beautiful grill I have ever seen and decided to get that, then I saw the EVO and couldn’t get my mind off the possibilities and versatility and went for it instead.  Looking back I’m not in the least sorry, its been the best overpriced piece of equipment I have ever purchased as I use it so much and it has changed the way I cook and what I cook.
 
Now it’s got me on the outdoor kitchen kick like never before, I always wanted an outdoor kitchen but now that I have the EVO I can’t stop myself from buying stuff to get it going.  Now I need an outdoor refrigerator so bad I can’t think of anything else, then an Ice maker, then a BGE.  Ooh it never ends!!


----------

